# la merenga



## krolaina

(Tinc molts errors, ho assec).

Una amica me h'a escrit aquesta frase al final d'un mail:

_Ni se't ocurri portar-me *la merenga*_.

¿¿Ni se te ocurra traerme la merienda?? No entendro...

Gràcies!


----------



## Dixie!

Hola Krolaina,

Aquesta frase no és correcta, i no tinc ni idea de què deu voler dir la teua amiga amb _merenga 

_La frase estaria millor així:
*
Ni se t'acudeixi portar-me ... *


----------



## chics

_La merenga_ es *el merengue,* y supongo que el contexto es después del último partido de la liga... 

Dice. "Ni se te ocurra traerme el merengue".

Molt ben escrit, Kro, i sense copiar ni res! Uau!!!
Les correccions:


> (Tinc molts errors, ho sé).
> Una amiga m'ha (esto es *me+ha*) escrit aquesta frase al final d'un mail:
> _"Ni se't ocurri portar-me *la merenga*_." (ella és catalana? mira el que diu el Dixie!)
> ¿¿Ni se te ocurra traerme la merienda?? No entenc...
> Gràcies!


----------



## krolaina

Gràcies!. (És gallega però treballa allí desde fa temp).

No ho duc perquè sóc del atleti!!!!.

Tinc gens catalans però escric fatal... buaaaa, buaaaa...


----------



## TraductoraPobleSec

Kroli,

jo també ho entenc com la Chics! I deixa'm que et feliciti pel teu català! Vinga! Uneix-te al club, com l'Antpax!

Molts petons des d'una Barcelona amb molt de calor!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## krolaina

jeje... aveur si m'animo, encara que estic tres dies per a escriure!
Entonces...come es diu "la merienda"?


----------



## TraductoraPobleSec

krolaina said:


> jeje... aveur si m'animo, encara que estic tres dies per a escriure!
> Entonces...come es diu "la merienda"?


 
El *berenar*. Mucha gente lo pronuncia *brenar*.

Y ya, de paso, el desayuno: *l'esmorzar*. Eso sí, no sé en Valencia, pero en les Illes tanto el desayuno como la merienda son *berenar*.


----------



## krolaina

Que interessant!. Gràcies!
Corre...corre (pfff, no sé cómo se dice...corregi-me??)
Muak!


----------



## TraductoraPobleSec

krolaina said:


> Que interessant!. Gràcies!
> Corre...corre (pfff, no sé cómo se dice...corregi-me??)
> Muak!


 
"*Corregiu-me*"

Molts petons, Kroli, i a veure si em portes a *ESMORZAR* o a *BERENAR* ensaïmades i llet amb canyella al Formentor!


----------



## chics

TraductoraPobleSec said:


> No sé en Valencia, pero en les Illes tanto el desayuno como la merienda son *berenar*.


En Menorca no se usa el *berenar* sino la *bereneta*, que no sirve para el desayuno.


----------



## TraductoraPobleSec

I com en dieu, de l'esmorzar, a Menorca? Esmorzar també?


----------



## chics

No m'en recordo...


----------



## Eva Maria

Chics,

Això passa per menjar tantes merengues i ensaimades, i beure tanta llet amb canyella!!!! (Entre totes m'heu fet venir ganes de berenar!!!!)

No et preocupis, estimada Chics, passa sovint que una paraula que feiem servir sovint d'infants en un determinat indret, i que ja no emprem de fa anys, i que potser hem substituït amb una altra d'ús habitual en el nou entorn, sembla "esfumar-se".

He trobat aquesta sorprenent informació googlejant:

- L'esmorzar o desdejuni (també anomenat berenar a Mallorca i a Menorca).

És veritat?

Eva M


----------

